# Alexander the Great and Bucephalus



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I always liked this story =) 
Good point.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is so true!
I have learned so much by watching my horses act around each other (they're turned out together) as well as the other horses at the barn.

Really interesting to watch.


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

this is a very cool story. 
it would be interesting to have a trainer from back then, to see what they would say.


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Be careful which trainer from back then you ask for. Eventually Alexander the great named Bucephalus his chief priest and advisor, executing most of the human ones. Power can drive one a bit nuts, of course I the horse probably loved the attention.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I like that story, too. that is true about NH.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> Eventually Alexander the great named Bucephalus his chief priest and advisor, executing most of the human ones.


The horse was probably more trustworthy. LOL. I have often wondered what a horseman from back in the early days would say about horses now and how they are used. I agree with all of you, you don't have to worship a well known NH trainer to use NH methods. It is all just observation and common sense.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i know this is off subject Ancient German troopers said a saddle was femalist. And if you want to know read a good copy of "On Horsemanship by Xenophon"


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Bucephalus was 30 when he died and with Alexander was an example of a great bond between horse and horseman. The Roman cavalry did similar Natural Horsemanship things that are being done today. Without all the gadgets.

I think the trainers back then would have laughed. Because back then it was common sense and listening to the horse. Not games and DVD's. Xenophon is a great read.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

According to Ann Hyland's book Training Roman Cavalry, modern western style riding envolved from a how Roman cavalry riding, andmodern English envolved from the ancient German riders


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Solon said:


> Bucephalus was 30 when he died and with Alexander was an example of a great bond between horse and horseman. The Roman cavalry did similar Natural Horsemanship things that are being done today. Without all the gadgets.
> 
> I think the trainers back then would have laughed. Because back then it was common sense and listening to the horse. Not games and DVD's. Xenophon is a great read.


Yeah, but I find it funny that he had to put a noseband on the horse when he lead it, to avoid being bitten..


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Warhorse is a warhorse I guess.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

No ma'am they ain't warhorse is a huge type of study, and there are as many varies of them as they are of modern english and western styles.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

i told this story like 2 weeks ago on here.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Differents types of warhorse horse are trained differently.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Well obviously they are trained differently - as is any horse in any given discipline. But they are still a warhorse - that was my point. Reiners and/or jumpers aren't trained the same in a lot of cases but they are still reiners/jumpers.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think Bucephas came back in this life and his name is Major and he's living in my pasture lol.....he's scared of his own shadow too! good story spyder...thanks!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a book called I Am The Great Horse and its from the point of view of bucephelas from the time he met Alexander to the time he died. It says that he was blind in one eye.


----------

